# score!!!!!!!!!!!



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Check out this score, I picked up all these targets the other day (there is still 1 more I have to get this week end because it wouldn't fit in the truck on the first load) So 12 targets in all. They are the Morrell range cube's, and as you can see none of them are really shot out, and they all still have lots of life left in them.

Take a guess at what I paid for the whole range, as hornet said it was a gift from the archery gods lol.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

I see a contest forming here... whoever guesses the cost of the targets gets a free set of Sixx Strings?? lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> I see a contest forming here... whoever guesses the cost of the targets gets a free set of Sixx Strings?? lol


You loose I win....

$55 and the deal of the century


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

That's no fair Hornet, I already told you what I paid.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> That's no fair Hornet, I already told you what I paid.


Yeah.. he was a spoil sport.... took all the fun out of it... :teeth:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yeah.. he was a spoil sport.... took all the fun out of it... :teeth:


Yeah but you must admit 55.00 for all those targets was the deal of the century.:shade:


----------



## 3dshooter80 (Mar 13, 2006)

Bowgod... you are one lucky bass-terd sometimes!! I would love to get my hands on a wall full of range cubes. Let me know if you ever shoot enough arrows to wear out all of them.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> That's no fair Hornet, I already told you what I paid.


Hey....he didn't include any fine print saying I couldn't play. 

Brown Hornet "AKA"
Hornet
B-Ho
D
Arsehole or prick to some :wink:

also known as 

Captain Loop Hole :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

3dshooter80 said:


> Bowgod... you are one lucky bass-terd sometimes!! I would love to get my hands on a wall full of range cubes. Let me know if you ever shoot enough arrows to wear out all of them.


I know were you can get one cheap.....call me :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Hey....he didn't include any fine print saying I couldn't play.
> 
> Brown Hornet "AKA"
> Hornet
> ...


I believe the operative word in my statement was "guesses", not "knows"... lol


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

3dshooter80 said:


> Bowgod... you are one lucky bass-terd sometimes!! I would love to get my hands on a wall full of range cubes. Let me know if you ever shoot enough arrows to wear out all of them.


Didn't really need them, but for the price I would have been an idiot not to buy them. I about chit my pants when I was told, it was kind of a roller coaster of text messages that went a little something like this.

"we just got new targets for our indoor range, and the coach said we could take what ever we wanted of the old targets"

I said 
"take them all I'm on my way to get them"

then she called back and said

"never mind he said anyone on the team that wanted could have ONE for themself, and he is going to sell the rest to make money for the team. But I got ONE for you, you can get it when ever" 

So I said 
"well ask him how much he wants for them maybe I will buy a couple more just to help out"

She said 
"he says 5.00 a piece for what's left"

I said 
"SOLD I want them all"

All in all it cost me:
40.00 in gas
5.00 for a ratchet strap
4 hours of driving
55.00 for the targets.
Having enough targets to last the next 20 years PRICELESS!!!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I see a 12 target course being born soon.. .:chortle: :chortle:

Nice steal Bro.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I see a 12 target course being born soon.. .:chortle: :chortle:
> 
> Nice steal Bro.. :thumb: :cheers:


Yeah I plan to build stands, and position them around the yard so I can practice at different angles other than just the one lane I have now.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah I plan to build stands, and position them around the yard so I can practice at different angles other than just the one lane I have now.


Are you going to be building steps to the roof of the garage? :wink:


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

thats a smokin deal or should I say steal. Nice pick up


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

Man Bowgod you are a Lucky Dog!!!! Gongrats


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I admit...deal of the year there...hard to top that


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

$55.00

It would cost about that much to pin paper targets on all those cubes.

Great Job!!!! Great Find!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I ain't going to even comment - got my range done and still got 7 more targets to build (all dressed up and no where to go). :tongue:


----------

